# Firefish Goby compatability



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Are clownfish and firefish compatible? If so which should be added first? Also, if a Royal Gramma was introduced into the equation would all the fish still be compatible? Forgot to mention to add that this pertains to a 29 gallon tall aquarium


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

n1zjd said:


> Are clownfish and firefish compatible? If so which should be added first? Also, if a Royal Gramma was introduced into the equation would all the fish still be compatible? Forgot to mention to add that this pertains to a 29 gallon tall aquarium


I had a false perc, a royal gramma and a purple firefish in the same tank. If you can't put them in at the same time I would put the gramma in last... just my opinion though.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree. Also, the Royal Gramma is an ich magnet, so be certain to quarantine.


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure thing on the quarantine. Thanks for the info guys!


----------

